# Doomsday preppers tv show is a joke



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

I never really watched an episode of Doomsday preppers so today i decided to.. OMG! where did they get these people. They make all preppers look like complete idiots ! 
and why is every Prepper in this stupid show extremely over weight ?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have seen a few episodes. I think they pick the most shit bat crazy people they can find!! There are a few cool aspects of certain things they are doing but most of the people on there are kinda out there!! There were a few that really stand out. I remember the fat lady that kept talking about how great she was going to eat if shtf. She kept going on and on and on. Then the lady that kept stuffing her doors and under her bed with can goods and pre packaged food so her husband wouldn't find out of something. Then you have the guy that was crying because his buddy shot the AR inside the hunting blind. here is the video. it's actually funny, scary though that people like this are out there!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's TV!! Stupid sells!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

This guys gun "misfired", and now he has a "midget digit!"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have seen a few episodes. I think they pick the most shit bat crazy people they can find!! There are a few cool aspects of certain things they are doing but most of the people on there are kinda out there!! There were a few that really stand out. I remember the fat lady that kept talking about how great she was going to eat if shtf. She kept going on and on and on. Then the lady that kept stuffing her doors and under her bed with can goods and pre packaged food so her husband wouldn't find out of something. Then you have the guy that was crying because his buddy shot the AR inside the hunting blind. here is the video. it's actually funny, scary though that people like this are out there!!


F. Steve, you F ed up..
kinda funny, they both were inside this hunting blind, and both had hearing protection on, but Steve F ed up.
Also kinda funny "that 100 round magazines are recommended".


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the hundred round mag thing. He likes all the bigger guns lol..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> This guys gun "misfired", and now he has a "midget digit!"


Should have had it pointed in a safe direction. He is lucky he didn't shoot someone else. And they wonder why people think preppers are crazy! People like this make us look bad.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

So-called ?prepper? fail: ?We?re going to take what you?ve got and there?s nothing you can do? | GunsSaveLife.com

?Doomsday Preppers? Tyler Smith arrested for illegal firearms | www.kirotv.com


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm one of the few preppers that seem to like the show, but it's getting less and less relatable as the preppers are getting more and more extreme. There are definitely the idiots among them, and I'm sure the purpose behind the show is to mock them, but just as Garth Brooks drove people to country music and Metallica to heavy metal, Doomsday Preppers has forged a legion of new preppers.


----------



## Citilivin (Nov 28, 2013)

Normal isn't interesting. There is almost always at least one good point in each show. Most of the people shown are a little out there.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

well.they are doomsday preppers, anyone willing to show their face, and preps forget about the number 1 rule, opsec so personally the show should be called Hollywood preppers


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> well.they are doomsday preppers, anyone willing to show their face, and preps forget about the number 1 rule, opsec so personally the show should be called Hollywood preppers


if the show was 100% accurate the entire Series would pretty much look like this...






LOL!

eh so you see the need to add a little more drama in there don't ya?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I love the hundred round mag thing. He likes all the bigger guns lol..


He must be compensating for a "shortcoming" in another area. 

My wife and I watched the very first one they had, it seems like 3 years ago (maybe). We realized at that time it was strictly Hollywierd BS.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Specifically chosen to make preppers, in general, look like blithering idiots. I thought it was pretty obvious after seeing the intro's in the first episode.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> So-called ?prepper? fail: ?We?re going to take what you?ve got and there?s nothing you can do? | GunsSaveLife.com
> 
> ?Doomsday Preppers? Tyler Smith arrested for illegal firearms | www.kirotv.com


Got to love felon putting himself on TV with firearm bragging about the crimes he's going to commit. Hope he gets to prep in his cell.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the parts of the show I have watched, feel very "look at me, look at me" what's more embarrassing outside opsec is the amount that are scared shitless over emp's, it's like they watched American blackout and gone omg it's going to.happen tomorrow, and make the following shopping list

tank
tank
guns
tank
tank 
ammo
tank
bunker to.store tank
tank


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The show is not even worth making fun of anymore. Waste of time as most TV is, but I'm guilty of sitting around watching the damn thing and paying Direct TV for a bunch of channels that I'll never watch.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry everybody. I can of enjoy watching the idiots. I laugh so hard, once I feel off the chair. Of course I stopped laughing for the moment, but... Until the incident with the guy who is going to rob everyone and the handicapped (?) truck driver who had all of his firearms confiscated, I thought these were all actors in fantasy land. But what the hey, I guess everyone to the own. I just can't believe they so dumb as to advertise.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The show is not even worth making fun of anymore. Waste of time as most TV is, but I'm guilty of sitting around watching the damn thing and paying Direct TV for a bunch of channels that I'll never watch.


We "inherited" Direct when they bought out Primestar 10-15 years ago. When we got tired of them jacking us around on the rates we switched to Dish. When the mid-level Dish package (plus local channels) got to cost too much, we dropped to the bottom tier (plus locals). When THAT got to be almost $60 a month we got rid of it. I've got a little HD antenna a little smaller than sheet of notebook paper that sits on top of the TV and when the wind is not blowing the pine trees and it's not raining I can get one local independant channel.
Just local news and weather is all we watch. TV no longer runs my life. SWEET!


----------



## ACE of DIAMONDS (Jan 17, 2014)

i feel like the only plus of this show is that you know where the easy targets live if you need to take


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

The show is real I've found their production company including the route to be on the show. Its great that the show is there as it has likely inspired many people to be mindful about preparedness. Be Prepared is a great concept to have out there, it isn't just about them, it is about the lives of others. Also some great products, and things such as spirolena, aquaponics and so many other great things that could improve the lives, productivity, and efficiency of people.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its good for a laugh,some decent ideas once in a great while....plus,its good for a laugh............


----------

